# 1952 Bicycle License #1952- Numbers Match!



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 20, 2022)

A NOS Quincy, Illinois 1952 bicycle license tag with Number 1952!  Interesting, and ideal for your 1952 bike.  A little staining/oxidation that will clean up easily if you don't like the patina.  All lettering is embossed and paint filled.  Shipping is free in the CONUS.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 20, 2022)

Cool tag. $15 just to get you started.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 22, 2022)

No deal yet- this doesn't take up much space!


----------

